

Couchsurfing Privacy Issues - shakedko
http://www.shakedos.com/couchsurfing-privacy-issues

======
calbear81
You might want to tweet this to their VP of Engineering -
[https://twitter.com/ngn33r](https://twitter.com/ngn33r)

